# Weisfischmatjes- wie gehts genau?



## Lupus (5. Dezember 2004)

Hi Boardies, #h 
Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass man aus Weisfischfilet eine Art Matjes machen kann!? Dazu soll man die Filets 1 zu 1 in Essig und Wasser einlegen, Gewürze dazu fertig!? |kopfkrat 

Meine Frage: |kopfkrat 
Hat das schon jemand gemacht?
Wie lange müssen die Fische in dem Sud liegen?
Welche Gewürze habt ihr genommen? |kopfkrat 

Danke für eure Antworten würde das wirklich gerne mal probieren!! |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Weisfischmatjes- wie gehts genau?*

Naja, man kann Weissfische wie Matjes ewinlegen, aber aus Weissfischen Matjes machen geht nicht. Denn Matjes ist Fetthering, der durch Salz und Enzymreifung "gart" und dadurch seinen Geschmack gewinnt.

Mann kann aber zum Beispiel Weissfischfilets in Salz einelegen und eben nur durch Salz garen, dann einen Sud aus 300 ml Weissweinessig, 300 ml Weisswein, ca. 10 - 200 Gramm Zucker, so viele geschnittene ZWiebeln (Streifen/Ringe) dass die Flüssigkeit gerade noch einen fingerbreit über den ZWiebeln steht, als Gewürze Lorbeerblätter, Nelken, Wacholder und Senfsaat. 

Alles aufkochen und ca. 2 - 3 Minuten kochen lassen, dann abkühlen lasen.
Dann die Weissfischfilets aus dem Salz holen, bei Bedarf wässern und in den Essig/Wein/Zwieblsud einlegen. Mindestens 3 Tage liegen lassen, dann mit Brot oder Salzkartoffeln servieren.


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Weisfischmatjes- wie gehts genau?*

Eingelegte Rotaugen a'la Thomas9904  
Für 20 Rotaugen von ca. 20 cm Länge: 
Rotaugen filieren und Haut abziehen, salzen, mehlieren und recht dunkel ausbraten, 
da die Fische nach dem Einlegen in den Sud heller werden.
(WICHTIG: Fische müßen ganz mit dem Sud bedeckt sein) 

Zubereitung: 

300 ml Essig, 300 ml Weißwein, ca. 150 - 300 Gramm Zucker (nach Geschmack), 
eine Hand Senfsaat (Senfkörner), 3 - 5 Lorbeerblätter, ca. 5-10 Nelken, 
ca. 20 Wacholderbeeren alles in einen Topf geben. 
Dann soviel Zwiebelringe dazu, daß die Flüssigkeit gerade noch über den Zwiebeln steht (ca. 1 Fingerbreit). 
Aufkochen und 5 Minuten köcheln lassen. abkühlen lassen und dann den abgekühlten Fond 
mit den Zwiebeln/Gewürzen über die Filets geben (schichtweise). 
Mindestens 3 Tage ziehen lassen, länger schad nix.
Fisch nie mit den Händen sondern immer mit sauberem Besteck rausnehmen, 
dann im Kühlschrank gut 4 Wochen haltbar.
Pellkartoffeln oder Brot dazu. 

Zubereitungszeit: mind. 3 Tage

 #h  #h  #h 
Thomas, einfach KÖSTLICH!


----------



## Lupus (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Weisfischmatjes- wie gehts genau?*

Also wie jetzt? |kopfkrat 
Die Filets liegen im Salz bis der Sud fertig ist? Und in der kurzen Zeit garen die?? #d 
Und dann 3 Tage In den fertigen Sud oder wie? |kopfkrat 

Die können doch nicht in der kurzen Zeit garen oder etwa doch? Der geneue Ablauf ist mir noch nicht klar! bitte nochmla etwas genauer! Bin etwas scher von kp |uhoh: 

Werde das in jedem Fall probieren #6


----------



## Lupus (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!!!!!!*

Hilfe!!!  :c 
Warum antwortet denn keiner?  #c 
Warum ist es blos so leer hier 
 |director: leer hier... leer hier... leer hier...


----------



## arno (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Weisfischmatjes- wie gehts genau?*

Moin!
Da must Du den Thomas fragen!
Will ich aber auch wissen!
Naja, bisher habe ich die gebraten und dann eingelegt.
Da leckst Du dir die Finger!


----------



## Gast 1 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Weisfischmatjes- wie gehts genau?*

Das Rezept von Arno finde ich besser,

 In Salz legen kann man wohl weglassen, wenn man den Sud heiß über die Filets gibt.
 Dann ist es aber ähnlich wie Brathering.


----------



## arno (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Weisfischmatjes- wie gehts genau?*

Falk!
So ähnlich wie Bratheringe ist das wenn Du mein Rezept nimmst!
Mein Rezept hat aber auch der Thomas irgendwann mal geschrieben!
Ich hab mir das nur kopiert und liegt bei mir als Word auf dem Rechner!
Da hab ich das halt schnell hier rein kopiert!


----------



## FroDo (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Weisfischmatjes- wie gehts genau?*

Hallo,

man kann aus allen weißfischen filets nach matjes art machen. Essig hat daran allerdings nichts verloren. Der richtige matjes reift durch bestimmte enzyme in seiner speiseröhre. Da diese im weißfisch fehlen, brauchst du eine bestimmte industriell gefertigte mischung in der die enzyme enthalten sind.

Schau mal in diesem thread nach, dort findest du die genaue zubereitung und weitere links.


----------



## arno (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Weisfischmatjes- wie gehts genau?*

Frodo, ich hab mich mal durch den Link gelesen, auch den nächsten Link der dann angegeben ist!
Also einlegen ok, aber Matjes machen NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ!
Da hätte ich doch echt Schiß dn Fisch zu versauen!
Es ist aber eine interessante Sache mal da reingelesen zu haben!
Wenn man mein bzw. das Rezept von Thomas nimmt, sind die Fische ca. 3bis 4 Wochen haltbar.
Ich finde das reicht, denn so viel Rotaugen fängt man ja auch nicht auf einmal!


----------



## FroDo (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Weisfischmatjes- wie gehts genau?*

Hallo arno,



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Frodo, ich hab mich mal durch den Link gelesen, auch den nächsten Link der dann angegeben ist!
> Also einlegen ok, aber Matjes machen NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ!
> Da hätte ich doch echt Schiß dn Fisch zu versauen!



Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, man braucht aber eben leider die enzymmischung und die gibt es nur im großhandel (2 sorten "matjes" und "kräuterhering"). Früher hatte der blinker mal solche mischungen für angler im angebot, weiß aber nicht ob es das noch gibt.

Die weißfischmatjes werden etwas fester als die gewohnten matjes und sind im geschmack leicht nussartig. Die muskelgräten stören nicht mehr.

Bratrotauge nach deinem rezept finde ich übrigens auch sehr lecker, muss ich mal wieder machen. Früher musste die uns immer oma zubereiten, vielleicht kann ich die noch mal überreden   Auch das rezept von thomas klingt interessant - wird das dann wie bismarck-hering?


----------



## arno (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Weisfischmatjes- wie gehts genau?*

Die Adresse von dem Verment, isz ja in Gütersloh, das liegt nur 15 km von mir weg!
Aber es steht ja auch zu lesen , daß das in die Hose gehen kann und dazu ist mir der Fisch zu schade!

Auch das rezept von thomas klingt interessant - wird das dann wie bismarck-hering?

Kann ich mir nicht so richtig vorstellen, ich schätze mal daß das nicht so saftig ist, wie Bismarkhering!


----------

